# Fun Dog Show - 5th September - East Sussex



## Pembers22 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Fun Dog Show - Combined with Flower Show and Fete

Saturday 5th September 2009 - Start time 1.30pm*
Robertsbridge Community Centre, Station Road, Robertsbridge

1. Cutest Puppy (between 4 - 12 months)
2. Veteran Over 9 years 
3. Handsomest Dog
4. Prettiest Bitch
5. Waggiest Tail
6. Best junior handler 
7. Dog the judge would most like to take home.

Entry fee £1 a class - 
Rosettes to 4th place, plus specials

*Followed by an Agility Obstacle Course at 50p a go*

All entries on the day.

RBS Home


----------

